
Profit for taxpayers - huzail923
http://biz.edesktopworld.com/?p=1581&sms_ss=hackernews
======
gjm11
(Scraped from
[http://money.cnn.com/2010/01/11/news/companies/gm_taxpayer_p...](http://money.cnn.com/2010/01/11/news/companies/gm_taxpayer_profit/index.htm.))

